# About.com- Review: GoodBelly Probiotic Juice Drinks



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are a regular reader of this site, you know that I am a huge fan of probiotics. For mild digestive problems, they are sometimes the quick fix that is needed, while ongoing use of certain strains of probiotics have been shown to ease some of the symptoms of IBS. So I was thrilled to be given the opportunity to enjoy some free samples of some of the GoodBelly Probiotic Juice products. Here is my review of the GoodBelly product line:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

